# Anyone have experience with Quick Trans



## sveltry (Sep 30, 2008)

I am about to make a purchase from Quick Trans. Does anyone have any experience with their plastisol transfers..ease of use, etc.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I saw them exhibiting at one of the tradeshows, but I haven't tried their transfers yet.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Never heard of them but according to their website they ship in one day? That's fast. How does their pricing compare to other transfer makers (high, middle, low)?


edit: odd, they have their art requirements restricted


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

This company was originally Quik-Set back in the 70's and 80's. They produced one of the first heat transfer machines and were a leader in lettering and stock and custom transfers, especially to the sporting goods trade. From waht I understand they still produce a quality product and offer very good service. All that being said, their website seems to very weak.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Last night I emailed a request for pricing and information and they responded today. One day turnaround on transfers is fantastic but I expect they will not be bargain priced.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Following up on my post. They responded quickly and I received a nice dealer kit with some samples. The dealer book offers a nice selection of quick layouts and there are 48 standard ink colors. Their glitter samples look very nice but their hotsplit sample has voids and looks like it was printed through a low mesh count screen. Their standard pricing puts them around Versatranz & KE. Unfortunately they charge extra for gangs and that pricing is among the highest, going above TE in some cases.




sveltry said:


> I am about to make a purchase from Quick Trans. Does anyone have any experience with their plastisol transfers..ease of use, etc.


How did it go?


----------



## watt (Dec 27, 2006)

I have used them in the past. They are real fast but I received their new prices for 2009 yesterday and they are going up. Making hard for low min order.


----------

